# Abandonded Social Club Harlow - September 2013



## Finestre (Sep 28, 2013)

My first UrbEx upload so bear with me please and apologies if you have already seen this location posted elsewhere - it is quite near another fairly popular location, so it's possible I'm not the first !

I stumbled across the location when out for a stroll with my camera in Harlow, Essex.

I knew very little about the Urbex scene but when I got back home and did a bit of research on the tinterweb about abandonded and derelict buildings I was directed to this site. I'm really impressed with a lot of your images on here and hopefully mine will improve. I am certainly looking forward to some more urban exploring soon and have another site in mind for the next few days!

Hope you enjoy the pics - any constructive comments gratefully received


----------



## krela (Sep 29, 2013)

Pretty trashed location but your report and photos are great, thanks and welcome.


----------



## Deranged09 (Sep 29, 2013)

wow thats not so much trashed as obliterated great pics


----------



## oldscrote (Sep 29, 2013)

Nothing wrong with that mate.What is that open thingy in last picture?


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 29, 2013)

Nowt wrong with those photos, fantastic stuff, especially love the close ups!


----------



## Curious Dragon (Sep 29, 2013)

Is that a Sierra in the car park? The shape looks right.

The photos are great, I especially like the close ups. There are staple shots so I am led to believe... peeling paint, stair porn and the obligatory toilet shot. Using that as a guide you have two out of three right there. Great little set of pics.


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 29, 2013)

Ace photos,not even the car escaped the remodeling


----------



## fleydog (Sep 29, 2013)

Some of these pictures are smashing. If you want to extend your approach you might try getting down a bit to lower the camera angle and squaring up to the subject. It's all a matter of preference of course but you may like what you see. I enjoyed you padlock picture the most. Anyway the best of luck, keep going!


----------



## The Wombat (Sep 29, 2013)

my my, what a mess!
Nicely captured photos


----------



## Derek (Sep 29, 2013)

Yeah, a total mess except for that smart rotating door. how come that part has survived so intact I wonder?

Derek


----------



## wittykitty (Sep 30, 2013)

Semms like it's been empty since about 2005. Nortel used to have a massive presence in the area. Gradually it downsized, and Maypole Social Club pushed them out.


----------



## wittykitty (Sep 30, 2013)

Asked a few questions and it seems those red thingys are old fire hydrants for the firemen


----------



## Finestre (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks for all the positive comments! Been really busy at work last few days and didn't get to the other site I had in mind but I'll hopefully get up there soon and use your tips to improve my pics. Cheers !
Indeed it was a Sierra, Curious Dragon.
I believe as WittyKitty has said that they are fire hydrants in the last pic
I think the reason why the rotating doors have survived is the CCTV camera that point directly too them - although I'm sure that hasn't stopped yobs before ;-)


----------



## Potter (Oct 6, 2013)

Nice find and great work


----------



## Amixsyg (Oct 10, 2013)

Typical Harlow, burnt out car! haha


----------



## Landie_Man (Oct 11, 2013)

Derp Definition: Harlow Social Club.

Nice photos mind.


----------



## Landie_Man (Oct 11, 2013)

Curious Dragon said:


> Is that a Sierra in the car park? The shape looks right.



Yeah, it was.


----------



## Nikokas (Oct 19, 2013)

Another one to the list !!!


----------

